# Solved: Linux Hates Me



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

Alright, I want to do something simple, like install some software. I did my homework- I know that I cant download EXE versions of the software, I need RPMs. So I downloaded the RPM and even managed to install it with the software media manager. It completed installing just fine.... now where the bloody hell is it!! The software I installed is NOWHERE to be found. What did I screw up this time and how the heck did I do it?! 

 Mandrake is about to meet Mr.Format.....


----------



## oblivious69 (Jun 11, 2004)

rpm has a list option...it lists the files and where they will be installed...check the man pages.


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

No go. I found an older version that I didnt know even came with mandrake, but not the version I installed


----------



## oblivious69 (Jun 11, 2004)

what version is installed?


----------



## short101 (Dec 18, 2003)

What are ya installing. Have you tried the menu updating tool. There is also 'whereis' command. Most software that you install will go in /usr/sbin, /usr/local/sbin, /usr/bin. Have a look in there. If it was installed, then it must be somewhere. Did you actually watch the output when it was installed. Maybe there were unmet dependancies and didnt get installed after all. Try re-installing it and watch the output and see where its placed.


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

I found some of the files for it in usr/bin. They are .py. How do I find the actual program that I can click on to run?


Edit>> MANDRAKE IS DRIVING ME NUTS!!! WHY CANT IT JUST BE SIMPLE!! ITS A SIMPLE TASK!!

So far I have tried installing three different things. WINE, some sort of BT library for a program and now the program that actualy came with a RPM. The RPM installs but doesnt give me so much as a hint to where it is, the BT library just wont compile for some unknown resaon and WINE wont install becouse, and I quote: "error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH" Realy? AND HERE I THOUGHT THATS WHY I WAS INSTALLING IT IN THE FISRT PLACE!! :down: 

I need a beer and a Windows desktop....


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Usually its
python whatever.py

Check the programs manual though, it might need other arguments. And if you don't have Python interpreter already, get it by typing urpmi python at a command prompt.


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

Ah, nothing like a cold Smirnoff and an OS that does what it's told....

Well, when I click on the RPM it says that it is already installed. That means it met the arguments, right?

I think Python is installed already because the py files have a weird snake design. I will put in the command just to be sure though.

I am glad I have both windows and Linux. If I only had Linux installed I would be irrate right now.


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

Linux said:


> [[email protected] shadow]$ urpmi python
> bash: urpmi: command not found


See what I mean. You told me the command so it must be valid. Linux just hates me and I hate it back..... Would make a great Reality TV series.. "I Hate Linux" Sponsored by Micro$haft....


----------



## digitalus (Mar 15, 2005)

If you're relatively new to Linux, or simply don't want to deal with RPM-based distros and the associated issues that come with them, perhaps you would consider giving SimplyMEPIS a try? (I can't include the URL to it since I'm new to these forums and it's against policy for me to post any links, a quick Google search will turn it up.) It's free, and you can download a LiveCD that will give you a good taste of how things go. It's based on Debian, meaning that an installation of a new program is actually a bit simpler and more comprehensive than RPM binaries tend to be.

It's also based on KDE, which you are probably already somewhat familiar with, although you can change that at your option. It's actually "friendlier" than Mandrake in my opinion, although I'm sure there will be a lot of disagreement.


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanx digitalus, but I want to stay with Madrake until I get the hang of it. I want to learn as much as I can about Linux so in the future these huge problems are nothing but minor annoances.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Sorry, my mistake
Type the command "su"
then enter your root password.
Now "urpmi" will work.
You can also do this all graphically by going through Mandrake's Menu (Star>>System>>Configuration>>Packaging)


----------



## twotugs (May 14, 2003)

Omega: This may help explain urpmi, and how to use it:

http://www.mandrakelinux.com/en/urpmi.php3

I'm not familiar with Mandrake, but I think "gurpmi" will open a graphic installer. It may need to be installed first.

First thing to learn: Linux is *not* Windows.


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

twotugs said:


> First thing to learn: Linux is *not* Windows.


Realy?! And all this time I thought I was messing with 98SE- The untold revision.  LOL

Yes, I went into this little experment with full knowlage that what I learned in windows would mean jack in Linux. Its like compaireing a gas engine to a Electric motor. They both do the same thing but have completely different ways of doing it.


----------



## lemurx (Mar 17, 2005)

Actually rpm is quite neat once you know how it works, if you install something like
httpd-2.0.50, you should be able to execute it from a shell terminal by using 'httpd'. If you're not sure about the name then you can just type 'ht' and press tab twice to list all executables that start with ht.

If when installing, it complains that it requires some dependency files, you can just copy, paste and search for the files in sites like http://rpmfind.net/, or look through the install CDs for the RPM. Most RPMs have accompanying documentation which you can find in /usr/share/doc/ eg /usr/share/doc/httpd-2.0.50/README. In this case httpd is just a http server which runs in the background. A neat app to try out would be opera, you can get a free version from www.opera.com, look for the installation files for other platforms and choose your linux distribution.

For a nice guide on rpm goto http://www.rpm.org/max-rpm/

Put up with Linux for a while, once you get a bit more familiar with the system things will start to rock.

ps. Beserk rocks.


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

lemurx said:


> ps. Beserk rocks.


 Your the first to comment on my Avatar, and yes it does rock 



lemurx said:


> Put up with Linux for a while, once you get a bit more familiar with the system things will start to rock.


One of the big resons I want to learn Linux is that I heard that you can customize just about everything in the system to your liking. This exites me as I have been trapped in a OS that is difficult to customize. I hope one day to have a Linux distro customized to my specs.

And about RPMs, just to learn alittle more about linux, What are they actualy? Are they kind of a zipped archive of code and a compiler to turn that code into a running program? or is it something different all together?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

RPMs are archives of programs, but they've already been compiled.


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

Already been compiled... then why all the beating around the bush? Why cant it place the program files in a folder and then put a shortcut on your desktop?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

They do put the program files in a folder, but they usually don't mess around with your Desktop. You can always create a shortcut yourself though. Many packages will automatically be added to Mandrake's menus, or you can hit Alt+F2 and enter the program you want to run.


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

Ok, how do I find out what to type in at the promt to run a program?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Usually its just the name of the program.
What're you trying to run?


----------



## johnny_frog (Mar 27, 2005)

here's a step by step of a programme I downloaded the other evening - hope this is of some help

Downloaded PythonCAD-0.1.23-1.rhel.noarch.rpm.tgz
opened a terminal
tar xzvf PythonCAD-0.1.23-1.rhel.noarch.rpm.tgz
to unpack the archive
read the readme file provided as part of the archive which gave build/usage instructions
su -l 
then root password to become root
rpm -ivv PythonCAD-0.1.23-1.rhel.noarch.rpm 
to install the rpm the vv is very verbose mode which gives loads of info
then 
exit
to get rid of root privileges in the terminal
then
gtkpycad
to run the programme

to put a shortcut on the toolbar 
rightclick on the bottom toolbar
select add to panel
select launcher
name PyCAD
command gtkpycad
icon - pick something

to put a shortcut on the desktop 
rightclick on the desktop
create launcher
name PyCAD
command gtkpycad
icon - pick something

good luck and don't give up..... it is worth it in the end..... I think

johnny


----------



## Master XipiX (Mar 31, 2005)

just see if you can find a .tar
then in terminal

su 
[password]
tar -xzvf [file]
cd [file]
./configure
make
make test
make install

you should be good

also for configure to your liking try LFS (Linux From Scratch) and if you want to get the hang of linux i would suggest Debian. it is great for begginners and as you get more advanced.

also you could try Gentoo, you pretty much throw everything together yourself

a nice configurable window manager is enlightenment

if you go with debian 
su
[password]
apt-get install enlightenment

gentoo
su
[password]
emerge enlightenment


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

I have been alittle busy as of late and havent went back into my Linux system for a while.

Master XipiX, are Debian and Gentoo some type of Linux ad ons? What do they actualy do?

Please remember I know less then jack about this OS.


----------



## Master XipiX (Mar 31, 2005)

Debian is the ultimate in distros
Gentoo is a distro that you set things up yourself, its a little more complicated

i would go with debian as your distro, a lot of people say mandrake is easiest, which it is, but it doesnt make you learn things i feel. i think its for the people in your family that dont know what on OS is.


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

If you know little about Linux then you would be wasting your time with Gentoo or LFS: they are for advanced users. 
Get a mainstream distro and learn the basics before you tackle projects like that.

Master XipiX, I think Mandrake is for people who know what an OS is; what a ridiculous statement. The main differences in most distros is package management. How would you be qualified to make remarks like that if you need your mom's permission to install Debian?
XipiX is a familiar sounding name, sorta like XeonX....hmmm.
lynch


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

so lynch, your expert advice is to stay with my current Distro?


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

Yep.


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

So lynch, whats your expert advice ON GETTING THIS THING TO DO WHAT I WANT IT TO DO!!  

I have given up installing that program. It was supposed to be a chat client like Trillian, but I couldnt get it to install.

I think I have to do what I did with the microsoft systems... Start at DOS and work my way up. Any online guides teach Verbose?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Telling us what program you're trying to install would help....we've asked at least 4 times (or maybe you said it already and I'm just blind)

If you're looking for an all-in-one IM program, try Gaim. It comes with Mandrake, and runs on Windows too.


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

brendandonhu said:


> Telling us what program you're trying to install would help...


I agree. So would not YELLING AT ME! :down:


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

sorry, that was not ment as yelling at you. It was supposed to simblize frustration. but not at you. Come on lynch, you guys are my best hope for learning this os, I would not yell at you. 

This thing comes with gaim? What are you suppsed to do to get it to run? From the link it looks alot more, um, ligit then the other program I was trying to install.

Anyway, all I want to do now is learn Linux from Verbose up. Any links on that?


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

In Mandrake, you use Rpmdrake; the package manager in Mandrake Control Center. 
Go to Star> System> Configuration> Packaging> Install Software.
When prompted, enter the root password.
From there, use the *All Packages, Alphabetical* option and scroll down to gaim-0.82.1-2mdk.
or..
Click on the All Packages, By Group option and look under Networking> Instant Messaging> gaim-0.82.1-2mdk.
Click on the check-box next to it. 
If you get a pop-up with a message like this:

```
To satisfy dependencies, the following package(s) also need
to be installed:

libgaim-remote0-0.82.1-2mdk, libgtkspell0-2.0.5-2mdk
```
 then click ok and the dependencies listed there will be added during install.
Click install.
When it's finished, let it relist all the packages and then close Rpmdrake.
Look in the Internet menu for gaim.
HTH
lynch


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

*Commits what he just learned to memory*

Ok... I think I got it. Is this how to install anything in Mandrake, or just what comes with it?


Just found the Hands on guide in your Sig. I am going to have to read it throughly.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

That will install any package that comes with Mandrake (and that's a lot of packages)


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

So it seems. *scans though all the programs, not knowing what any of them do*

Now, just to get this right...

To install packages that come with ManDrake, all I have to do is go into Install Software and select what I want to install.

What about a RPM I download from a website? I dont have anything to install right now, this is just for referance. Lets say the file is named something along the lines of Neatprogram.RPM. How would I go about installing that?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Just double-click on the RPM file, type your root password, and hit Install


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

why didnt it work that well last time? Maybe linux realy does hate windowboys 
I have also saw programs offered in Tar format. What is it and how do you install this type?


----------



## johnny_frog (Mar 27, 2005)

see post #22 in this thread....

tar is a compressed archive - think .zip


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

As johnny_frog said, tar is kind of like a .zip file
It usually contains a program you have to compile yourself. In Mandrake, you can just double click them and they will open in a program called Ark (its kind of like WinZip) where you can extract the files. There will usually be a file in there called "Readme" with instructions on compiling it.


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

Actually, tar is an archiving utility which..


> saves many files together into a single tape or disk archive, and can restore individual files from the archive.


 What you saw was most likely a tar.gz which is a tar archive compressed with the gzip utility. Depending on what the program is, you may have to satisfy dependencies manually with a tar.gz package. As suggested, read the README file usually contained in the tar.gz. 
I have made it a practice to install the entire Develoment package group when I install Linux and that takes care of many of the dependency problems that arise when when installing packages that are not distro-specific.I usually try to find packages created for whatever distro I'm using before I try a different type of package. The other kinds work but you have to do a little extra sometimes.
lynch


----------



## Master XipiX (Mar 31, 2005)

lynch said:


> How would you be qualified to make remarks like that if you need your mom's permission to install Debian?
> XipiX is a familiar sounding name, sorta like XeonX....hmmm.
> lynch


all i meant was that using something like debian you would learn quicker. there isnt much to rpms, tars make you learn whats going on. i dont need my moms permision to install debian, i wish she would let me install it on her computer so she could use it. and i have no idea what XeonX is and see no similarities. i wrote it down one day and saw it was the same forwards and backwards

Omega i would suggest using a distro that would help you learn things, like debian. with mandrake you have to really want to learn, debian pushes you to learn, at least thats what i have experienced
and anyways why would you listen to anyone who is seldom right?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

.tar is just a file extension, every distro out there uses it. Doesn't have anything to do with Mandrake or Debian.


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

Ok, so Tar = Zip or Rar. Ok, I get that. So thats what Ark is, I thought it was some sort of install utility like install sheild or something. 

What is the "Entire develupment package" Lynch? Is it something that I have to choise from when linux is installed?


----------



## johnny_frog (Mar 27, 2005)

Short answer... yes
If you selected the "install everything" option during install you should have all the development packages.


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

Well, looks like I am trapt in Mandrake for a bit. I guess this would be a great time to try out some of my new knowlage...

Ok, the program I have chosen to install is Firefox, becuse this konqueror thing is becomeing very anoying 

Step one: I have downloaded... scratch that.... where the heck did it go....
NOW I have downloaded firefox-1.0.2.installer.tar.gz, which is basicly just a zip file.

Step Two: I opened the archive in Ark, now heres where I screw up...
Should I extract it and if so where? Do I just double click on the FireFox Installer in Ark? I dont see anything resembling a ReadMe.txt in there...


Edit> And slightly offtopic, any way to change that star icon on the taskbar to something else, it is messing up my theme...


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

SUCCSESS!!

I unzipped the contents into /home/shadow/bin/firefox and made a link to firefox on my desktop! IT WORKS   

Installed Thunderbird the same way. Me so happy 

I heard you can completely replace konqueror with FireFox for file browseing. Is it easy to do this?

Still looking to replace that stupid star on the.. um... Start menu?


----------



## johnny_frog (Mar 27, 2005)

Congratulations..... It's always good when you get something working.


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

alright, windows is realy pissing me off today, so if I can complete three or more of my Linux projects I will make the switch to Linux on this machine a permanate one.

Project 1a: Find out if it is possible to replace konqueror file browser with FireFox
Project 1b: Completely replace konqueror with FireFox as the defalt file browser

Project 2: Find and install Media Player W/ a Media Library Fuction (like that of Winamp5)

Project 3: Find and install Solitare Card Game Program (for girlfreind)

Project 4: Remove/Replace the Star on the main menu, Get rid of the lizard thing on logout/shutdown.... Cant figure out how to make a screen shot, its the goofy dragon lookin fella when you shut down.

Project 5: Find and install DreamWeaver Equivalent

Project 6: Find and install Animated Gif making program

Edit>
Project 7: Change Bootscreen Background (If possible)

Could I get some help on any of these?


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

> Project 3: Find and install Solitare Card Game Program (for girlfreind)


 Pysol


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

is that a program, or are you calling me a bad name... 

I am guessing its a program, googleing it now...

Edit>It seems to be all in python. How would I install this one?
My computer also seems....slugish. Are there any settings I should check? I notice it most when trying to play any of the games that came with this distro, also when my OpenGL screen saver is on.


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

Nah, it's a Solitare Card Game Program. It comes with mandrake.


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

kinda leaped eachother. 

Oh, it comes in mandrake? I'll take a look in software....

Any thoughts on the slow down I mentioned?

Edit>How do I become root in the GUI so I can install this package?
Edit> Figured it out, went into "Install Software" instead of "Browse Software"
Succsess, it's installed, but now where is it?


----------



## asdfqwerty (Feb 3, 2005)

Omega_Shadow said:


> Project 1a: Find out if it is possible to replace konqueror file browser with FireFox
> Project 1b: Completely replace konqueror with FireFox as the defalt file browser


I'm not sure what you mean by this... when you want to browse the web just open up firefox, if you want to browse your system.... open up firefox. Also I use rox, as a file manager it's FAST you should look into (http://rox.sourceforge.net/phpwiki/index.php/ROX-Filer)



> Project 2: Find and install Media Player W/ a Media Library Fuction (like that of Winamp5)


Many choices. I personally use Xine for videos and xmms for music. xmms is basically a Winamp clone. Give xmms a try. http://www.xmms.org/



> Project 3: Find and install Solitare Card Game Program (for girlfreind)


Are you using KDE? KDE comes with a solitare game called KPatience, you can run it from the command line with the command kpat. It should also be in your menu under games.



> Project 4: Remove/Replace the Star on the main menu, Get rid of the lizard thing on logout/shutdown.... Cant figure out how to make a screen shot, its the goofy dragon lookin fella when you shut down.


DOn't use Mandrake or KDE so can't help you with that one.



> Project 5: Find and install DreamWeaver Equivalent


I never used DreamWeaver so I can't help you there.



> Project 6: Find and install Animated Gif making program


Never looked into that one... the major image editing program for Linux is the gimp (http://www.gimp.org/) not sure if it does animated gifs or not...



> Project 7: Change Bootscreen Background (If possible)


Change to what? which bootscreen?


----------



## asdfqwerty (Feb 3, 2005)

and before you install anything from source or rpm, check to see if Mandrake has it first.  Hope that helps.


----------



## asdfqwerty (Feb 3, 2005)

Oh and make a screenshot by running ksnapshot.


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

asdfqwerty said:


> Many choices. I personally use Xine for videos and xmms for music. xmms is basically a Winamp clone. Give xmms a try. http://www.xmms.org/


I have looked at XMMS and used it last time I tryed mandrake. XMMS is great, but I need a MP3 player with a media library so it is easyer to keep track of all of my songs and be able to search my songs for artist/or song.



asdfqwerty said:


> Are you using KDE? KDE comes with a solitare game called KPatience, you can run it from the command line with the command kpat. It should also be in your menu under games.


I typed in kpat at the command line and got an error. It's ok though, Lynch helped me out on this one. PySol works great.



asdfqwerty said:


> Change to what? which bootscreen?


The Blue-Star background with a progress meter and a message saying "Press ESC to veiw Verbose mode" when Mandrake starts up. I dont know what I will change it to, but that blue star thing is just to happy-looking for my taste. I used to switch between a wolf and a dragon in XP for my boot. Any way to change Mandrakes boot?

Edit> Correction. I know it can be changed, I just need to install something to change it too. (Made my first screenshot! Now I just got to figure out how to shrink it down)


----------



## asdfqwerty (Feb 3, 2005)

Omega_Shadow said:


> I have looked at XMMS and used it last time I tryed mandrake. XMMS is great, but I need a MP3 player with a media library so it is easyer to keep track of all of my songs and be able to search my songs for artist/or song.


 Ah, see I'm not a music person so I don't know about media libs and the like. 



> I typed in kpat at the command line and got an error. It's ok though, Lynch helped me out on this one. PySol works great.


Interesting, my KDE came with Kpatience, didn't know it wasn't standard.



> The Blue-Star background with a progress meter and a message saying "Press ESC to veiw Verbose mode" when Mandrake starts up. I dont know what I will change it to, but that blue star thing is just to happy-looking for my taste. I used to switch between a wolf and a dragon in XP for my boot. Any way to change Mandrakes boot?


Yes, I do know what you are talking about. I looked around and found this http://www.bootsplash.org/

EDIT: ok you figured out the boottheme good


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

asdfqwerty said:


> Ah, see I'm not a music person so I don't know about media libs and the like.


Dont worry about it. I am extremely heavy into music. I dont expect everone to understand my madness 



asdfqwerty said:


> Yes, I do know what you are talking about. I looked around and found this http://www.bootsplash.org/
> 
> EDIT: ok you figured out the boottheme good


Yep, now all I got to do is find a boot theme with something evil-looking on the splash. And no, Tux does not count 

Edit> and while I am on all the astetics of this distro.. any way you can change the computer name? For some reason my computer is named LOCALHOST. Can that be changed?


----------



## johnny_frog (Mar 27, 2005)

Localhost.localdomain is the default computer/network name..... Go into network configuration settings to make a change.


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

where do I go? I cant find it....

Edit> Scratch that. Jezz, seems the moment I ask the question I find the answer myself... Did this happen to you guys when you where learning Linux?

Once again, anything that uses any type of video hardware acceleration (screensavers-games) slows down to a crawl. Any thoughts?


----------



## johnny_frog (Mar 27, 2005)

Check the hardware browser and make sure that your video card has been recognised and that the device driver is correct


----------



## johnny_frog (Mar 27, 2005)

Omega_Shadow said:


> Edit> Scratch that. Jezz, seems the moment I ask the question I find the answer myself... Did this happen to you guys when you where learning Linux?


yes and it's still happening....


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

It comes up like it's supposed to, Radion 9600. I tryed all three Radion "x-server settings" and even brought the screen res down to 800x600 with barly noticeable results. This radion should be able to do so much more then linux is letting it.


----------



## tsunam (Sep 14, 2003)

have you done a glxinfo | grep rendering?

if it says no then you arn't using your video card's power for rendering etc.

As far as radeon cards. Honestly, in linux they suck . They are a pain to get working properly and even when they are..are 10x slower then equal nvidia cards. Not to say they arn't great in windows. ATI just hasn't put any manpower into the linux drivers(as confirmed by the ati linux programmers, there's a total of like 4 people vrs windows 200 or so). Also unfortunately your 9600 is a 300-350 and that isn't supported by the kernel ati drivers (which in my opinion are better then ati's binaries)


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

what is a glxinfo/grep?

Well that sucks. All well, I was going to get an Nvidia on my Epsilon build anyway, guess I could get one now....


----------



## tsunam (Sep 14, 2003)

glxinfo gives you info about graphics on the linux machine. the grep matching a pattern, in this case rendering

so what this will do. is this

glxinfo (gives info about the video in linux) | grep rendering (pipes via | the output of glxinfo to the grep and returns only lines matching rendering)

so you should see
direct rendering: yes <---at least hopefully


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

ok, figured out from what you said that glxinfo is a console command. Found direct rendering is OFF. How do I turn it on?


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

No ideas on how to turn Direct Rendering on?


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

Would Mandrake 10 support this card? I need to know becouse I am about to go buy one:
http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=312265&pfp=SEARCH


----------



## johnny_frog (Mar 27, 2005)

Check out the compatibilty database for info

http://www.linux-mandrake.com/en/fhard.php3


----------



## tsunam (Sep 14, 2003)

http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html

that should help get your ati running with direct rendering.


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

thanks Tsunam. Checking it now...


----------



## johnny_frog (Mar 27, 2005)

You could also try downloading the latest version of the linux driver from ATI


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

that guide isnt much help. It tells me that something has to be done to the kernel but doesnt tell me how.


----------



## tsunam (Sep 14, 2003)

http://www.digitalhermit.com/linux/Kernel-Build-HOWTO.html

that explains how to rebuild a kernel.


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

are you sure a noob should be messing around with the kernel? What if I majorly screw something up?


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

Current Project Stats if anyone is keeping Count...

Project 1a: Find out if it is possible to replace konqueror file browser with FireFox
Project 1b: Completely replace konqueror with FireFox as the default file browser
FAILED - I have looked high and low for a way to make this work. I cant find any information on it.​Project 2: Find and install Media Player W/ a Media Library Function (like that of Winamp5)
In Progress - Looking for Media Library plug-ins for XMMS​Project 3: Find and install Solitaire Card Game Program (for girlfriend)
COMPLETE!!​Project 4: Remove/Replace the Star on the main menu, Get rid of the lizard thing on logout/shutdown.... 
*Not Started*​Project 5: Find and install DreamWeaver Equivalent
*Not Started*​Project 6: Find and install Animated Gif making program
*Not Started*​Project 7: Change Bootscreen Background 
In Progress - Looking for appropriate BootTheme​Project 8: Repair ATI RAIDON driver problem
In Progress - I can tell this one is going to be tough....​


----------



## johnny_frog (Mar 27, 2005)

For...

Project 2. Have a look at the xmms site for plugin info
http://www.xmms.org/

Projects 5+6 check out the following
http://freshmeat.net
http://rpmfind.net/linux/RPM/


----------



## tsunam (Sep 14, 2003)

*cough*Beep Media Player is better *cough*



gtk2 based instead of xmms which isn't. And has a very nice winamp clone skin.


----------



## tsunam (Sep 14, 2003)

1a 1b

For that you need to go into your kde config and somewhere in there you should have a defalt application list. If you change it from konqueror to firefox(locations) it should work properly. I've never really used kde much but that should be the way to do it.


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

tsunam said:


> *cough*Beep Media Player is better *cough*
> 
> 
> 
> gtk2 based instead of xmms which isn't. And has a very nice winamp clone skin.


  Could you help me with the install. This kind of download trips me up. I dont know how to configure it into a useable package...

I read the readme and I cant make much sense from it...

I ran the command like it told me to but all I got was this...

[[email protected] bmp-0.9.7]$ ./configure
checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for gawk... gawk
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking whether NLS is requested... yes
checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt
checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt
checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext
checking for msgmerge... /usr/bin/msgmerge
checking for style of include used by make... GNU
checking for gcc... no
checking for cc... no
checking for cc... no
checking for cl... no
configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
See `config.log' for more details.
[[email protected] bmp-0.9.7]$


----------



## johnny_frog (Mar 27, 2005)

You're missing a C compiler .... Did you install the development tools??
If not, use the package management to put them on then re-try.


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

Development tools?


----------



## tsunam (Sep 14, 2003)

http://rpms.mandrakeclub.com/rpms/m...ontrib/beep-media-player-0.9.7-6mdk.i586.html

here's a nice rpm that you should be able to use to install  (development tools = GNU tools so you can compile software on the system. IE what you do when you grab anything by source)


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

Found the develupment tools in RPMdrake, and that program is installing now.

The more I learn about Linux, the more sence it makes over windows. Now I see why people like Linux so much... it doesnt hide anything. Everything is exposed so you can see it working, unlike windows that tries to cover all that up...


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

tsunam said:


> http://rpms.mandrakeclub.com/rpms/m...ontrib/beep-media-player-0.9.7-6mdk.i586.html
> 
> here's a nice rpm that you should be able to use to install  (development tools = GNU tools so you can compile software on the system. IE what you do when you grab anything by source)


I am not a part of the mandrake users club and I dont want to pay to download just one program I can get for free anyway. And, I need to learn how to do this so I dont keep asking you guys, right 

Ok, new problem:
checking for glib-2.0 >= 2.4.0 gtk+-2.0 >= 2.4.0 gthread-2.0 pango... Requested 'glib-2.0 >= 2.4.0' but version of GLib is 2.2.3
configure: error: Cannot find glib2/gtk2/pango


----------



## tsunam (Sep 14, 2003)

ehhh i forgot mandrake had the silly pay for some services....*bonks self*

Looks like you need to find a upgraded version of glib. you have version 2.2.3 and it is requesting a version of glib greater then or equal to 2.4.0...denoted by the >=


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

i figured as much. Any clue on where to find an updated verson?

(what you want to bet I find it, myself, again, becouse I am an idiot and ask questions before I search myself?)


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

still looking for the updated library and how to install it. Any takers?


----------



## Freiya (Apr 8, 2005)

Project 2: Find and install Media Player W/ a Media Library Function (like that of Winamp5)
Frank's corner wine has very good tutorial how to play winamp in linux
frankscorner.org/index.php?p=multimedia


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

Freiya said:


> Project 2: Find and install Media Player W/ a Media Library Function (like that of Winamp5)
> Frank's corner wine has very good tutorial how to play winamp in linux
> frankscorner.org/index.php?p=multimedia


Tried that the last time I messed with Linux. It crashed often and had major problems with video.

I realy want to try this BMP. To do that I need to update this library thing. Any help there?


----------



## tsunam (Sep 14, 2003)

glib is part of gtk+, http://www.gtk.org/download/ so this should get you up to date.


----------



## johnny_frog (Mar 27, 2005)

Project whatever it was...... the DreamWeaver substitute one....

You could try
http://quanta.kdewebdev.org/

It runs in KDE (the standard Mandrake desktop) so you may already have it on there...


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

Tsunam, starting from Here, could you give me some step by steps on how to install it? There are 50+ files, I have no clue which one I need to download and have absolutely no idea how to install it once it's downloaded


----------



## johnny_frog (Mar 27, 2005)

You have a list of different update verions of the same files...

glib-2.6.0.tar.gz
glib-2.6.1.tar.gz

etc.... from your previous post you are looking for glib higher than 2.4, so any of the glib files shown will do...

the .tar part of the file means that you are downloading a tarball or archive of files
.gz and .bz2 denote different compression formats
the .md5 files are security checksums... if you have enabled this security feature then download the checksum file which matches the glib file you download.


----------



## johnny_frog (Mar 27, 2005)

http://developer.gnome.org/doc/API/2.4/gtk/gtk-building.html

Has info on building...


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

johnny_frog said:


> http://developer.gnome.org/doc/API/2.4/gtk/gtk-building.html
> 
> Has info on building...


I did exactly what it said and got install errors on the last step. Please guide me though this step by step


----------



## Master XipiX (Mar 31, 2005)

all these may have been answered im not sure i didnt read all 3 pages but this is what i would suggest



Omega_Shadow said:


> Project 1a: Find out if it is possible to replace konqueror file browser with FireFox
> Project 1b: Completely replace konqueror with FireFox as the defalt file browser


Firefox isnt a verygood file browser dont know why youd want to switch


> Project 2: Find and install Media Player W/ a Media Library Fuction (like that of Winamp5)


never used Winamp so i cant compare to it but MPlayer is an excellent player that plays anything


> Project 3: Find and install Solitare Card Game Program (for girlfreind)


should come with kde


> Project 4: Remove/Replace the Star on the main menu, Get rid of the lizard thing on logout/shutdown.... Cant figure out how to make a screen shot, its the goofy dragon lookin fella when you shut down.


dunno how to fix star but the dragon is KDE get a different wm i would suggest enlightenement it is pretty and configurable


> Project 5: Find and install DreamWeaver Equivalent


why use dream weaver?


> Project 6: Find and install Animated Gif making program


GIMP.org 


> Edit>
> Project 7: Change Bootscreen Background (If possible)


dunno how to configure mandrake


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

johnny_frog said:


> http://developer.gnome.org/doc/API/2.4/gtk/gtk-building.html
> 
> Has info on building...


Still need some help.

I opened the termanal where I uncompressed the file.
<su> (what I was forgetting for the longest time  )
<pass>
<./configure>
<make>
<make install>

Now what?


----------



## johnny_frog (Mar 27, 2005)

Do you still have the install errors or have you installed the glib???

If glib has successfully installed, retry the install of the RPM that was giving you the original problem


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

The install errors stemmed from me being a ******* and forgeting to become Root before the install. I have edited that post to reflect where I am now


----------



## johnny_frog (Mar 27, 2005)

You're not a *******, it's the windows way of working that is dumb...


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

.....what I have done so far:

opened the termanal where I uncompressed the file.
<su>
<pass>
<./configure>
<make>
<make install>

What do I do next?


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

BUMP

What am I supposed to do after <make install> ? Is it supposed to be installed after that? If so it didnt work.


----------



## tsunam (Sep 14, 2003)

then post the bloody messages before it fails...so we can have a idea of why its failing... its generally a good first step to the road of recovery! *please note the sarcasm inherent in this post*


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

tsunam said:


> then post the bloody messages before it fails...so we can have a idea of why its failing... its generally a good first step to the road of recovery! *please note the sarcasm inherent in this post*


I guess <make install> is supposed to be the last step.

Thats just it, there isnt any error messages. It looks like it completes just fine, no error messages. But when I go to configure BMP, it fails becuse the library I just installed isnt there.


----------



## tsunam (Sep 14, 2003)

well whats the error that beep media player shows you...are you running it from a console? it will be beep-media-player to start it or /usr/bin /usr/sbin/ beep yada. that will give you the full readout of what its doing. Post that here and we'll walk through gixing whatever its doing.

IT could be looking for the library in the wrong place...if so the easiest if a bit sloppy fix is to may a symlink to where it says it wants it to where it really is.


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

same error it was giving me before.

checking for glib-2.0 >= 2.4.0 gtk+-2.0 >= 2.4.0 gthread-2.0 pango... Requested 'glib-2.0 >= 2.4.0' but version of GLib is 2.2.3
configure: error: Cannot find glib2/gtk2/pango

When I install glib, it seems to install fine but then I try to install BMP I get the above error

whats a symlink?


----------



## Freiya (Apr 8, 2005)

thats why i converted to Debian based distro from fedora, using apt-get is very 
very very easy, u just pick what packages that u want, and it will install the rest lib, configuration file, etc, etc

try MEPIS, its simple and easy,


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

Freiya, I dont want this to be easy. I want to get my hands dirty in linux so that I can learn this system thru and thru.
DOS 5 wasent "easy" when I first started out with computers. But I learned almost every command and in the process learned how that OS worked. I basicly want to do the same for Linux. I want to learn everything about it.

BTW, Last night I figured out that KDE, Gnome and the rest are all just Shells for Linux. This makes much more sence then what I thought before (KDE being a visual style). If KDE is just a shell, major mods could be possible (insert evil grin)

Still working on using BMP. Need to install some Lib. Post 109 on this page. Once I get that running I can call this thread solved.


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

ok. Sence I am nolonger a linux n00b, I am going to mark this thread solved. 

I think the large spectrum of problems covered in this thead is the reson I dont get many responses. When I have a problem with linux I will post them seperate, one at a time till I got everything figured out. Thanx for your help guys. :up:


----------



## tsunam (Sep 14, 2003)

Well you could always explain how you solved the bmp library problem so we can direct people here to page 4-5 when they have the same problem


----------

